# es mejor quemarse...



## avel04

*es mejor estar solo
*me gustaría que alguien me ayudara a decir esto en francés... tengo mucha duda al respecto


----------



## Tina.Irun

Puedes decir : "il vaut mieux être seul".


----------



## Forero

Bienvenue au forum, avel.

Possiblemente: Il est mieux d'être tout seul.

No creo que haya traducción que sirva para todos los contextos.

Quizá si aportas tu propia versión, podrá verse más claramente lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Avel04* :


Fíjate en los siguientes ejemplos :


1) il vaut mieux être/rester/vivre seul(e) que (d’être) mal accompagné(e) = más vale estar/vivir solo/a que (estar) mal acompañado/a.

2) il vaut mieux être seul(e) que seul(e) en groupe = más vale estar/vivir solo/a que solo/a en grupo.

3) il vaut mieux partir seul(e) plutôt que mal accompagné(e) = más vale salir solo/a que mal acompañado/a.

4) il vaut mieux vivre seul(e) mais heureux plutôt que malheureux(reuse) en couple = más vale vivir solo/a pero feliz que en pareja pero desgraciado/a.

5) il vaut mieux en élever un seul bien que plusieurs mal = más vale criar/ educar uno solo pero bien que varios pero mal.

6) il vaut mieux avoir raison tout seul plutôt que tort avec la majorité = más vale tener razón solo que estar equivocado con la mayoría.


Bienvenido al foro, *Avel04*.


----------



## avel04

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

De las expresiones que nos ofrece Domtom, sólo dos corresponden a la expresión "es mejor estar solo" (la 1 y la 2), las demás cambian de verbo y serán buenas para otros casos, pero no el que te interesaba en principio. (Domtom, te has dejado llevar por el entusiasmo... )

*Il vaut mieux être* tiene otra variante muy común en francés: *mieux vaut être* ...

Bisous

Gévy


----------



## DGrafico

Hola a todos:
necesitaria traducir la frase "es mejor quemarse que apagarse lentamente"...

mi intento, aunque ya de movida fallido, seria: 
"c´est meilleur brûlerse qui éteindrese lentement"

Podran ayudarme? 
Muchisimas gracias!
Saludos


----------



## YaniraTfe

DGrafico said:


> Hola a todos:
> necesitar*í*a traducir la frase "*E*s mejor quemarse que apagarse lentamente"...
> 
> *M*i intento, aunque ya de movida fallido, ser*í*a:
> "c´est meilleur brûlerse qui éteindrese lentement"
> 
> *¿*Podr*á*n ayudarme?
> Much*í*simas gracias!
> Saludos


 
¡Hola DGrafico!

Te propongo:

"Il vaut mieux brûler franchement, que s'éteindre à petit feu.”
o
“Il vaut mieux brûler d'un coup que de se fâner lentement.”

Pero espera a ver qué más te dicen


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Otra:
- Il vaut mieux flamber qu'expirer peu à peu.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## DGrafico

muchisimas gracias a los 2: YaniraTfe y Cintia&Martine
veo que en ambos casos no falta nunca el VAUT... eso es importante...

2 preguntas:
1) flamber es quemarse tambien? brûler solo no funciona?
2) si digo " que s'éteindre lentement" 
      está mal dicho? porque me encanta como suena...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

DGrafico said:


> 2 preguntas:
> 1) flamber es quemarse tambien? brûler solo no funciona?
> 2) si digo " que s'éteindre lentement"
> está mal dicho? porque me encanta como suena...



*Flamber *también es quemarse, pero con llamas (encenderse, algo así como flamear). La imagen es más fuerte, más rotunda que *brûler*.
*
S'éteindre lentement* está bien dicho. Además, corresponde exactamente al texto original.


----------



## jprr

Il vaut mieux flamber que *s'éteindre à petit feu *?


----------



## DGrafico

Muchisimas gracias!!!
Sdos


----------



## DGrafico

jprr said:


> Il vaut mieux flamber que *s'éteindre à petit feu *?


 
jprr:
a petit feu es lentamente? o seria a fuego bajo/pequeño?


----------



## Pinairun

Il vaut mieux flamber que se faner peu à peu?

Salut


----------



## jprr

DGrafico said:


> jprr:
> a petit feu es lentamente? o seria a fuego bajo/pequeño?



A petit feu litéralement = a fuego lento / a fuego bajo ; c'est une expression toute faite, elle s'utilise notamment pour les mourants, mais aussi en cuisine (par opposition à "à grand feu") etc


----------



## DGrafico

jprr said:


> A petit feu litéralement = a fuego lento / a fuego bajo ; c'est une expression toute faite, elle s'utilise notamment pour les mourants, mais aussi en cuisine (par opposition à "à grand feu") etc


 

Muchisimas gracias! Igualmente me gusta mas y es fiel a la frase original si lo dejamos...

*"Il vaut mieux flamber que s´éteindre lentement"*

despues de todas las correcciones me parece que está correctamente escrita... no?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Una precisión: elegí el verbo _flamber _porque tiene doble significado: se emplea también en argot para decir: tirar lo todo por la borda, por la ventana, y gastar sin mirar las consecuencias. Se emplea mucho para la gente que juega en los casinos

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## DGrafico

MEJOR AÚN. muchisimas gracias!

Sdos...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Quemarse puede ser también con el sentido exclusivo de se brûler, comme on se brûle les doigts ... ou les ailes.

Tout dépend du contexte.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

